# I have the body of a film star...



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

... I am so over the moon I have just realised a dream come true. I have the body of a film star and to prove it before anyone sniggers, I commend this link.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Farrahs-death-strolls-beach-confidante.html


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I have the body of a film star 8O 

Yes Pusser :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

That looks just like me and the missus running through the surf at Chapel St Leonards beach the other day

8) 

Pete


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Pusser said:


> ... I am so over the moon I have just realised a dream come true. I have the body of a film star


Pusser me old mate, Fred Flintstone was a cartoon character!

He did have a nice canoe though.

Peter


----------

